# fungal skin infection



## cherish66 (Jun 13, 2006)

I have a fungus infection on the skin.
I am 21 weeks.
The doc gave me canestan 
can this infection affect baby.


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

where is your fungal inection?


----------



## cherish66 (Jun 13, 2006)

Everywhere, Worse on my boobs but i have it on belly legs arms etc.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It's fine to use xx


----------

